# What is Your Technology Pet Peeve



## AppleDiva (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey, I love gadgets and, sometimes, widgets, but I do not always like the functionality. (Does not prevent me using the gadget) lol So here are some of my tech pet peeves.

My iPod Nano's earbuds cannot fit in my ear, why because my ears are too small.  I have to use regular headphones! Urks me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Since I have nails, I have to type on hubby's iPhone with the side of my finger (like I am being fingerprinted) 
I cannot view YouTube on my Blackberry....what the heck! 
What are some of your tech pet peeves?


----------



## Brittni (Aug 30, 2008)

Windows Vista. Enough said.

Don't fix what isn't broken. :grumble: Missing my XP now that I just  got a new laptop...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 30, 2008)

The internet connection on my SideKick LX is TERRIBLE.

The running time is slow and I can't watch videos at all. Loading pictures takes forever.


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 30, 2008)

As a Mac lover of the computer as well as cosmetic kind, I hate with a passion that lots of programs are Windows-only. Luckily there are Mac equivalents (or betters!) for nearly everything I use (although I haven't tried SPSS for Mac yet). I also hate websites that are optimised for the horrible Internet Explorer, or worse yet, *only* run on IE. And I do not use the word "hate" lightly. Ugh. A lot of it is because people just assume the proportion of their market that needs Mac (and Linux?) -friendly software and sites are negligible (or don't even bother to consider this), but it is tantamount to discrimination!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 31, 2008)

I have such a hard time with Microsoft Word for Vista. It's nothing like the previous Word versions, I mean, it is and it _isn't_. It's hard to describe. I just can't navigate it at all, I feel retarted whenever I need to type a document up.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

I second windows vista... maybe we are old farts? its just confusing and i dont know how to use it.


----------



## rbella (Aug 31, 2008)

Rebooting my stupid ass windows based cell phone.


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I second windows vista... maybe we are old farts? its just confusing and i dont know how to use it._

 
No, not at all, if you read tech blogs etc., then you'll see that lots of IT people don't even like it. We are still on XP at work but this will inevitably change, and they are also beginning to roll out Office 2007 which I agree looks bamboozling. I haven't switched over to Office 2008 for Mac so I hope that's not a similar leap.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 31, 2008)

My vixy.net converter is almost never working when I'm trying to convert a Youtube video.


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

i third vista. I just HATE it, it's soo complicated! I miss my XP.


----------



## laperle (Aug 31, 2008)

I second the MAC thing.

And, AppleDiva, I have the same problem regarding earbuds and I got great earphones at ifrogz. 


I HATE my digicam that died on me when I was all set for my first FOTD pics.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 31, 2008)

I think i'm one of the few people who prefers vista over XP? o-o-o


I dont have a lot of pet peeves cause im a geek and can figure things out pretty easily ;-;


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Ohh... i love Vista and Office 2007.  It does take awhile to figure it out but it is much easier and stable than XP.  

I hate the IPhone... it is so crap... i prefer my N95.  Ipod drives me crazy because they are always breaking or crashing.


----------



## redambition (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_No, not at all, if you read tech blogs etc., then you'll see that lots of IT people don't even like it. We are still on XP at work but this will inevitably change, and they are also beginning to roll out Office 2007 which I agree looks bamboozling. I haven't switched over to Office 2008 for Mac so I hope that's not a similar leap._

 
Office 07 is confusing at first... but it's the same (plus more!) options on a different, more visual menu system.

i have been using office 07 for a while now and like it much more than older versions. there are some improvements that have made my life much easier at work.

Vista though? blaaaah. too much focus on being "pretty" and it gobbles up system resources.

my personal pet peeve is my current digital camera. it will not allow me to transfer pics to my computer without the special (and clunky) software installed. my old cam would load up like an external harddrive and i could transfer stuff easily.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 31, 2008)

I like Apple products, but I hate that the iPod scratches so frickin easily. It's like just looking at it can scratch it.

I also hate that laptop wireless mice are so tiny. I have small hands, and those things are still uncomfortable.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 31, 2008)

I really dislike Windows OS generally glitchiness in general.

I especially love it when I experience a "fatal error" for no reason whatsoever.  

Although the term "fatal error" makes me laugh.  Is my computer now terminally ill?


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't have Vista yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




um i guess my pet peeve would be that for some unknow reason i can't change the ink cartrisges in my brand new printer...that's really sucks coz i'm almost out but it won't let me change them...argh


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I second the MAC thing.

And, AppleDiva, I have the same problem regarding earbuds and I got great earphones at ifrogz. 


I HATE my digicam that died on me when I was all set for my first FOTD pics._

 
Thanks, I will check out iFrogz...Hopefully, they will work for me.


----------



## nibjet (Sep 1, 2008)

My pet peeve right now is that my htc touch phone is windows based, and crashes about three times a day, typically when I'm getting an incoming call.  The alarm on it never works either, and all day long it gives me notifications that I have new voicemail, even when I don't.  So I went to go check out the iPhone, was pretty much set to ditch Sprint, and my beloved Sero plan ($30/month!) for AT&T, only to discover that i can't type on the damn thing because I have nails.  I may get it anyway and buy a stylus, I'm used to using it with the htc touch anyway.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's even possible when your laptop comes with Vista installed to switch back to XP? I know they recently stopped manufacturing new CD's but idfc! I hate it!!!! LOL

and I'm not an old fart... I'm 19!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 4, 2008)

I adore Vista - its so rad. Then again I'm also taking a Collge BCA class at my high school, so I HAVE to be able to navigate Word, Powerpoint, etc. Trust me ladies, it's easier than it looks!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 4, 2008)

Just a shoutout from a uni student who has to use the new Word... It is so much better than the XP version. The tabs at the top contain soooo many really useful and helpful functions. It can be hard to use something when you don't recognize any of the parts... But please give it a try.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 4, 2008)

iphones. everything's okay in moderation, but damn the iphone is just so overdone.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 4, 2008)

I hate Vista, but then again, I hated XP when it was released, too, but I adapted. I'm frustrated with the wifi at my job, because the connection always drops out on me. :-(. I also hate that nobody in my neighborhood has wifi, with their broke asses, LOL. I'm finally gonna just go ahead and do it myself. I'm a lazy ass and I don't like getting outta bed to surf the net sometimes, lmao.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 5, 2008)

That I can't view Youtube on my sidekick.
That my sidekick sucks.
That my sidekick never wants to call anyone.

(but at least it has a video capture now for FREE)


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

ipod ear phones - when im at the gym on the treadmill they just seem to fall out every minute!
recharging digital cameras (they take so long!)
when the sigal goes off on TV - especially when something good is on!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 5, 2008)

ahhh i love vista. so much better. but i HATE the new word, so confusing. it takes me about ten years to work out how to change the line spacing (stupid uni assignment rules!)


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

I love vista!

But I hate uploading photos to photobucket and having to resize them, etc.. It takes me so long, I wish it was much easier to post pictures


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ipod ear phones - when im at the gym on the treadmill they just seem to fall out every minute!
recharging digital cameras (they take so long!)
when the sigal goes off on TV - especially when something good is on!_

 
Becky, try the ifrogz earpollution phones or their iPlugz. They have 25% off now and ship worldwide. I really like their earphones, I have 4 of them! They really go into the ear and even block a lot of outside noise!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Does anyone know if it's even possible when your laptop comes with Vista installed to switch back to XP? I know they recently stopped manufacturing new CD's but idfc! I hate it!!!! LOL

and I'm not an old fart... I'm 19!_

 
Hey, this is kind of old information, but it might help you: FAQ: Giving up on Vista? Here's how to downgrade to XP
If you have a Lenovo, check this out: Lenovo Support & downloads - Downgrading from Windows Vista to Windows XP

BTW, I have a technology degree... IT is what I do. 
My pet peeves are: blue screens, hard drive failures, never having enough RAM, CPU power, or hard drive space, and downloads that take too long!
Also, when people don't pay their website bills and you end up at a placeholder site instead of the site you wanted to see.
But probably my biggest pet peeve are the prices of technology, and the fact that whenever you buy something new, it's outdated in less than 6 months.


----------



## Nox (Sep 14, 2008)

I hate this Vista on my new laptop, it is currently not as robust as XP was, and I'm not thrilled that Microsoft is using it's customers as quality control (submitting automatic crash reports everytime the system goes wonky.)

I am very glad I still have my desktop operating on XP.


----------

